# Interesting re pavement parking



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Jon_H said:


> This Will Cause Chaos to Thousands - YouTube


Wow watch this space, no doubt the government should have a referendum..?
:tumbleweed:


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Whilst not currently illegal to park on some pavements it is to drive on them so theoretically, unless you are pushing your car, it shouldn’t be happening but we all know how common this is as it isn’t enforced, at least outside of London. 

I’ve just seen our local council in making an area of our road no stop zones. As these areas are currently within 10m and opposite junctions, surely they should just enforce the current law. They will effectively be saying it IS ok to park in these areas at other junctions that do not have one of these no stop zones??


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

AnthonyUK said:


> Whilst not currently illegal to park on some pavements it is to drive on them so theoretically, unless you are pushing your car, it shouldn't be happening but we all know how common this is as it isn't enforced, at least outside of London.
> 
> I've just seen our local council in making an area of our road no stop zones. As these areas are currently within 10m and opposite junctions, surely they should just enforce the current law. They will effectively be saying it IS ok to park in these areas at other junctions that do not have one of these no stop zones??


I also think that parking within 10m, it used to 15 yards.. , of a bend/junction was illegal, but abysmally policed. 
Lazy people only seem to learn when they're pulled up for such things, but such things seem to be silently slipped from criminal to civil law matters e.g. jaywalking :wall:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I also think that parking within 10m, it used to 15 yards.. , of a bend/junction was illegal, but abysmally policed.
> Lazy people only seem to learn when they're pulled up for such things, but such things seem to be silently slipped from criminal to civil law matters e.g. jaywalking :wall:


Worse for parking on junctions are the parents at our village school. All over the junction and the zig zag yellows. All for the sake of walking an extra 20yds or so. They'd be 1st to moan when their child gets knocked over because they didn't see a car coming round the junction.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

The pavement parking around where I live is abysmal. We have a sandwich shop a few hundred yards away around the corner. Double yellow lines both sides of the road. Pavement opposite is twice the width of the pavement outside the shop. Every lunchtime the wide pavement is blocked with large vans and trucks fully parked on the pavement, and right outside the shop they park half on the pavement, but enough that you can't walk past. Anyone pushing prams or wheelchairs must walk on into oncoming traffic, (It is a very busy main road) and pass the parked vehicles in the road. Next to the shop there is parking for several vehicles, but it seems easier to just stop outside. Similarly, there is a woman who parks her Range Rover a few hundred yards up the road every day, she parks completely on the pavement, leaving 6 inches to squeeze through between the car and the hawthorn hedge. I just don't get it. There is no need.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ridders66 said:


> The pavement parking around where I live is abysmal. We have a sandwich shop a few hundred yards away around the corner. Double yellow lines both sides of the road. Pavement opposite is twice the width of the pavement outside the shop. Every lunchtime the wide pavement is blocked with large vans and trucks fully parked on the pavement, and right outside the shop they park half on the pavement, but enough that you can't walk past. Anyone pushing prams or wheelchairs must walk on into oncoming traffic, (It is a very busy main road) and pass the parked vehicles in the road. Next to the shop there is parking for several vehicles, but it seems easier to just stop outside. Similarly, there is a woman who parks her Range Rover a few hundred yards up the road every day, she parks completely on the pavement, leaving 6 inches to squeeze through between the car and the hawthorn hedge. I just don't get it. There is no need.


She does it just to annoy you. :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> The pavement parking around where I live is abysmal. We have a sandwich shop a few hundred yards away around the corner. Double yellow lines both sides of the road. Pavement opposite is twice the width of the pavement outside the shop. Every lunchtime the wide pavement is blocked with large vans and trucks fully parked on the pavement, and right outside the shop they park half on the pavement, but enough that you can't walk past. Anyone pushing prams or wheelchairs must walk on into oncoming traffic, (It is a very busy main road) and pass the parked vehicles in the road. Next to the shop there is parking for several vehicles, but it seems easier to just stop outside. Similarly, there is a woman who parks her Range Rover a few hundred yards up the road every day, she parks completely on the pavement, leaving 6 inches to squeeze through between the car and the hawthorn hedge. I just don't get it. There is no need.


Just squeeze through hard up against the car to avoid the thorns. Best to wear a well protected leather jacket to stop the thorns: :doublesho


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Just squeeze through hard up against the car to avoid the thorns. Best to wear a well protected leather jacket to stop the thorns: :doublesho


Are they metal or 'diamante' :lol: 
Have you got the matching jeans !!
A test for a diamond like coating :lol::lol:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ridders66 said:


> The pavement parking around where I live is abysmal. We have a sandwich shop a few hundred yards away around the corner. Double yellow lines both sides of the road. Pavement opposite is twice the width of the pavement outside the shop. Every lunchtime the wide pavement is blocked with large vans and trucks fully parked on the pavement, and right outside the shop they park half on the pavement, but enough that you can't walk past. Anyone pushing prams or wheelchairs must walk on into oncoming traffic, (It is a very busy main road) and pass the parked vehicles in the road. Next to the shop there is parking for several vehicles, but it seems easier to just stop outside. Similarly, there is a woman who parks her Range Rover a few hundred yards up the road every day, she parks completely on the pavement, leaving 6 inches to squeeze through between the car and the hawthorn hedge. I just don't get it. There is no need.


Is that the same woman that drives her kids 100-200 yards to school or does everyone drive a Range Rover where you live 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> Just squeeze through hard up against the car to avoid the thorns. Best to wear a well protected leather jacket to stop the thorns: :doublesho
> 
> View attachment 62603


Ha ha ha! I'll have to get me one of those. I never cross the road to get past. I always squeeze past the car rather than the hedge, and always fold the mirror out rather than in. I simply can't get past without folding the mirror in! And if she has folding mirrors, folding it out means shell have to get out and walk around to fold it back!:lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> Is that the same woman that drives her kids 100-200 yards to school or does everyone drive a Range Rover where you live
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazingly, it is!!!! They are complete tools. They think of themselves as superior to others, as they seem to get very aggrieved at having to wait until it is clear to pull out from the estate where they live. They much prefer to just pull out on other motorists and boot it. They have had several near misses, but I live in hope that one day their luck may run out! Fur coat and no knickers though!:lol:
But there does seem to be an unusually high amount of large SUVs in our area, mostly driven by bimbos, if the husbands are driving them they are usually meatheads with tattoos all over their arms! We seem to have a lot of Range Rovers, large pick ups, Audi Q7s and one or two Lamborghini Urus.


----------



## Teamleader 21 (May 7, 2019)

Down our way it's the lower end of the chav spectrum, the ones who turn up in their pyjamas and slippers, with a tab in one hand and mobile to their ear in the other, have no discernible signs of employment and cars that have no tax probably no insurance and shout at Khallisie one of her pitbulls has **** on the pavement.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> Amazingly, it is!!!! They are complete tools. They think of themselves as superior to others, as they seem to get very aggrieved at having to wait until it is clear to pull out from the estate where they live. They much prefer to just pull out on other motorists and boot it. They have had several near misses, but I live in hope that one day their luck may run out! Fur coat and no knickers though!:lol:
> But there does seem to be an unusually high amount of large SUVs in our area, mostly driven by bimbos, if the husbands are driving them they are usually meatheads with tattoos all over their arms! We seem to have a lot of Range Rovers, large pick ups, Audi Q7s and one or two Lamborghini Urus.


Sounds like Essex?


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Gixxer6 said:


> Sounds like Essex?


Lancashire!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Audi convertibles seem to be the Bimbo favourites here in Essex


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

ridders66 said:


> Lancashire!


Are you sure that's not Manc'Shire?

Unfair to tarnish all of Lancashire?


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Are you sure that's not Manc'Shire?
> 
> Unfair to tarnish all of Lancashire?


 Sadly not, we are in the heart of central Lancashire. I can't lie. :lol:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

ridders66 said:


> Sadly not, we are in the heart of central Lancashire. I can't lie. :lol:


Hmm Blackburnshire / Boltonshire? Never mind 
I remember Minispot (padiham) from my distant past.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I remember Minispot (padiham) from my distant past.


Still there :thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Hmm Blackburnshire / Boltonshire? Never mind
> I remember Minispot (padiham) from my distant past.


Prestonshire, just a few miles away.
Yes, Minisport Padiham. Still going strong!


----------

